# howdy, little help on timid calico



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

First post here. I've always been a cat fan - I've had 3 in my life and we went through one of them being pregnant a few times before getting fixed. I had lost my last one years ago and it took some time for me to want another one. I saw a great little girl on kijiji (like craiglist). I went out with my mother to the house. The house was filled with dogs and cats and the little one we saw was a tiny female calico about 13 weeks. Honestly she was pretty timid but curled up in my arms and let me pet her without any problems. I'd probably call her the runt and I felt bad for her.
I don't think she was abused but frankly with that many animals I can't see how she'd gotten alot of attention. We took her home and she mewed the entire way, when we got home she immediately tried darting off. Eventually we picked her back up and wrapped her in a blanket. 
She's been there all night and part of today. She's poking her head up every so often but not really left the blanket to explore, eaten or "potty".

I hope having a good home might make her a bit more "outgoing". We're all giving her some love and she seems contented but I'm scared for her. I couldn't possibly give her back to the owner so I hope I made a good decision. We haven't been able to coax her out of the blanket for long. And I'd like to hear if there are any methods to help or suggestions reguarding her. How long should I let her curl up like that? When should I start worrying about her, eating and that sort?

Thanks
Geo


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum Geo, I hope we can help with your new kitty.

It isn't unusual for a new kitty to not eat/drink/litterbox when first brought to a new home. It can take between 12-48hrs before they'll 'do' anything, though generally it is around a day. Think of it this way: they've just been uprooted from everything they've ever known and plonked into a new environment where *everything* is strange. Their survival instincts are on "high alert" until they have learned to feel confident in their new home.
My recommendation for new kitties, and *especially* kitties who are timid and fearful, is to place them in a single, small room. They need to have food, water, litterbox AND a hiding place all within sight of each other so she doesn't have to search them out if she needs/wants them. I like to use bathrooms because I *do not* like for new cats to be able to get under furniture and become inaccessible to me in case of an emergency. 
The hiding place is very important. It becomes the place the kitty goes to so she can feel secure. As she becomes more relaxed and confident, she will use her hiding place less and less. Frequent visits for gentle handling, tasty treats and slow interactive play sessions will help build her confidence. When she has grown to trust you and begins to show interest in what is on the other side of the door, *then* I'll open it and slowly walk WITH her as she explores, encouraging her and doing my very best to keep all of her experiences positive ones. This is *critical* with timid kitties...if you can keep everything as positive as you can, especially as she is forming her opinions of you and her new home, it will help her to become confident as more time wears on. If the kitty begins to get nervous about her explorings, help her get quickly and safely back to her safe-zone and try again later. She'll let you know what she thinks she can handle.
Best of luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks. I knew it might be a bit scary for them but wandering if normal or because of her (current) timid nature.

I understand about furniture but our bathrooms are fairly small. She did jump under a bed, that was really hard getting her. What we did was closed all main doors for bedrooms, washrooms, furnace room. She has been in upstairs living room.

I guess the good news in all this is she \\really\\ likes the attention and sometimes we hear her purring. She just lept out of her bed and behind the tv for 1/2hr, but now stationary behind a curtain in same room.

She ate a little tuna but not hungry for cat food or treats. We've tread lightly and not moved her from her spots.
She also moved a little bit to sit next to me while I was petting her.

She's been a sweet cat so far, and very cute I think.
The owner called her "Toshy" (as in Macin(Tosh)-y) not 100% if I want to change or not.
I assume toys or catnip toys aren't anything bad? She's practically ignored them so far lol

We're going to try an introduce her to the litter dish by sitting her in it and see if helps. She's supposedly trained 
but again its one of those confusing things for her.


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

I kind of took two steps forward and one step back tonight.
She ate! which is great.. And she wandered around living room on her own.

Oh. She only has two mice "looking" things with bells and two ball of wool looking thing with rattle sound. We also gotten a wand with "furry tail"/bell from pedipaws. She seems to get a little silly when has it around her but its hard to say all cats are nutty.

Here's the dumb part (on my part). After she did I tried to pet her. If she was ok with it I was hoping to bring her to her bed and go myself. I've picked her up several times so far and worse I've gotten is light scratches when a cat "holds tight". She didn't seem aggitated but she definitely was. As soon as I touched her she reached back and mauled me. I tried getting hold of her again (yes dumb) and she hissed and I got quite a few marks lets just say. She's safely in one of her "zones", one of 3 places I know she's comfortable. I don't think she's injured just scared. She just doesn't have that injured pet "feel", she's no longer agressive but I do not want to make it worse and think I should sleep on it.

My thoughts on it is she'll probably need to build some more trust with me before we get back to bellyrubs. But I was pretty happy that she ate, looked at her dishes/food, litter box.. As I said two steps, one back. Since the severity and unknown cat I'll ask my doc tomorrow if I should need a shot. 

I still want her here. IF agression doesn't continue she's a normal cat. It was kinda hard to remember the ball of lifeless, timid furr we brought home earlier.
Is it safe picking her up tomorrow? How do you guage that in a cat?
Can I expect some form of regression, or around me only?
Say there are issues getting her close, is using bait or short distance cheating?

Oh. By all means call me an idiot. I did something dumb and went back for second servings.
I appreciate folks who are honest, even if they are not in sync with me.. As long as its constructive. My plan is either feeding her myself, petting her little more than usual. And probably no picking up unless emergency.

So I'd like to hear something back. I want to take care of this cute little girl.
If wasn't so tired and worn out I'd stay up some more and try sifting through books.
He picture is done. She has two videos to her name and a few pics. Definitely beautiful fluffball


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well...what happened really isn't that unusual with new pets. This is a learning process for you both, her to trust you and you to learn to guage her mood and "read" her to see what she will tolerate. IMO, *anything* that helps you get closer to your cat to create a bond is fair game in my book! Treats, toys, playing, everything! I want them to see me as The Bringer Of Good Things.

"...doing my very best to keep all of her experiences positive ones. This is *critical* with timid kitties...if you can keep everything as positive as you can, especially as she is forming her opinions of you and her new home, it will help her to become confident as more time wears on."
I still don't think you have damaged anything beyond repair. Just back up a step, slow down some more, and listen to what her body language is saying to you. Her hissing and scratching was her telling you she didn't trust you to handle her that closely at that time. So just back up a bit and start all over like it is no big deal. I really feel that if you want a relaxed and confident kitty that you can handle, you have to slowly work towards that goal. They don't learn this on their own, but it is sometimes a very long process to get to that point. Patience and persistence pays off, but again: try to keep everything as positive as possible. Short and frequent sessions that give her time to process what was done in between the sessions helps her to learn what to expect and be able to trust what you are doing.

If you *must* pick her up to carry her somewhere, at this time I would scruff her and support her body's weight with your other hand and be certain her feet are pointed away from your body. Purposefully carry her to where she needs to be and gently set her down, release her and immediately YOU turn and walk away. Do NOT look at her. If you have to carry her somewhere in this manner, it is because she is not cooperating and you needed to do this for both of your safety. If you look at her, or hover over her when you release her, it will make her nervous and feel like your attentions are too predator-like and she will try to escape to 'safety' away from your attention. If you release her and walk away w/out looking at her, she will probably stay close to where you released her and watch you walk away in confusion ... because you behaved as a predator in controlling her with the scruff hold, but then you left her alone when you released her and nothing bad happened.
Anyhow, it is late for me and I've got to get to bed.
h =^..^=

If she scratched you with her claws I would wash them well and keep an eye on them for extreme redness, irritation and infection. 
If she bit you and punctured down into your flesh with her teeth I would definitely recommend an immediate Dr visit for antibiotics as bacteria is carried deep into the wound and your outer layer of skin will heal and trap the bacteria inside where it will become infected.


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess it really isn't unusual. It was kinda freaky. Besides hissing and hiding my other two cats were calm. Again for a time being I was also small or (smaller) so I dont' recall it all. She hasn't been at all interested in food, treats, toys yet so until she is I can't lure her properly 
In a way I think she's still very much on edge looking back on it since she requires quite a bit of encouragement in taking first bite of food. After that she almost licked it clean. But she then walked about the room, tail swaing and halfway/higher up.

When I was younger I was taught the scruff of neck trick. So I guess that really doesn't hurt them? Expecially if he legs are supported a bit? Since girly has been exploring, eating I could wait a bit and be patient. I'll try petting her tomorrow when I wake. I'd be willing to bet she'll forget sooner or later, sooner probably involving food lol

Well sh-- happens. She's not hurt and she isn't cowering or hissing at me.
This was with full out claws, teeth. A flying furry fury. All sites are not bleeding, inching a bit but one is kinda blueish. Well I'm going anyways and I'll tell him its an unknown cat.
Gotte sleep or go nutty, doctor in a little


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Small kittens can be carried by the scruff but as they get bigger, doing so can tear and damage their connective tissue. This is why I think it is always best to scruff and support with your other hand. 
The tail up and swaying tells me she is learning about her environment and is okay with it. Not completely confident yet, but getting there. If she were slinking around the edges with her tail held low and close to her body you'd have much more work cut out for you.
Your Dr should be able to treat you, and if she hasn't received any shots, you will probably be advised to do so and I am certain you will be advised to keep her inside and 'quarantined' for a period of time. I'm just not sure how long.
h


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

agreed. My appointment is comming up, I'll probably just have time to write this. I have to stress to him I have no confidence in the enviroment she was in and prefer to get it. I do not think she's carrying anything 
inside her body but she was in a huge family, with many animals and god knows what conditions.

I think I may need to work up to scruff or wait a few days to see if she moves around on her own. Her being so small I don't think she can damage anything - cept the curtains. I can tell you she's got some sharp claws.

Its good to hear back from other owners. Its been a while and I'm worried about her constantly.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Heidi is an expert in this with a ton of experience, but I just had a thought . . . how about parking yourself in the same room with the kitty, and just read a book or something? It seems like she'd get used to your presence, while not being the focus of your attention, that might help her get used to you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Holly touched on a fabulous point that expounds on what I had described earlier about not looking at her when you put her down after a scruff-hold/carry. Cats view direct looks as aggressive and challenging ... until they get to know you, then direct looks are simply a way to communicate. Catching a cat's gaze and sliding your gaze away, or slowly blinking your eyes as you smile (_mouth closed_) are body-language signs to the cat that YOU trust them enough to NOT watch their every movement ... and when *they* reciprocate with those same maneuvers; sliding gaze away and/or blinking at you, that IS progress because they are communicating the same things back to you. I also will 'sigh' or 'hum' very slowly and low, just a steady and soothing sound that communicates my relaxed energy. If you quicken your actions; sounds and movement, that communicates that lively energy to the cat and right now you want everything low-and-slow. Sitting in the same room and doing something quiet that does NOT focus your energy on the kitty allows the kitty the freedom to examine you at her leisure AND tells her you feel confident in her presence and trust her. Doing this helps open the two-way street of Trust between you both.
Good luck!
h


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

mgjscdhl said:


> I kind of took two steps forward and one step back tonight.
> She ate! which is great.. And she wandered around living room on her own.
> 
> Oh. She only has two mice "looking" things with bells and two ball of wool looking thing with rattle sound. We also gotten a wand with "furry tail"/bell from pedipaws. She seems to get a little silly when has it around her but its hard to say all cats are nutty.
> ...


Zenobi gets aggressive sometimes. I bought a wand toy and she was scared of it. She doesn't bite me anymore, but I certainly wouldn't risk giving her a tummy rub. There are things I have to forgo. Even after nine months she still has occasional times when she has an anxiety attack and runs to hide after using her litter box. I'm just happy I'm able to give her a home.


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

"toshy" does something kinda cute when I try her belly, I've attributed as a "boundary issue". When I get close to her stomach she takes her hind legs and pushes my hand out of her belly. Sometimes her ears are back but never shown teeth or claws. Just seems like thats why to me.

On a seperate note, I've learnt I have quite an adverse reaction to tetenis shots.. I've been sick alot lately but still trying to spend time in room with toshy anyways. She came out of the tv stand today, walked around, jumped on things and had a little one on one. She ended up under the sofa though. lol

Is it normal for her to "branch out" like this? I mean picking a spot, staying there, explore, find another spot? My third cat was from 2nd cat's litter, and her mom didn't do this at all.

Should I try to tempt her out with a treat or let her be until she's comfortable again?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Tempt all you want. If she's is comfortable, she will. If she isn't, she won't. It doesn't hurt to try and if you keep trying you won't miss the point when she decides she *is* comfortable with interaction. For a kitty new to a home, I think she is 'trying on' different places to see what she likes best and I think that is normal. The foot-kick to keep your hand away from her belly really is a trust issue. Many animals are extremely protective of themselves; they need their feetl/legs in order to escape danger, they need to protect their belly from injury/evisceration from predators and they need to protect their face/eyes. When a cat will allow you to handle their feet, bellies and faces ... you have achieved the highest level of trust. When getting to know a cat, if it rolls over and exposes its' belly to you, that is a visible sign of cat-language saying: trust is given, because they are exposing their most vulnerable area to you.
h


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah. It seems like an "enough" thing.. But she's letting me more and more. I'm glad she's doing a passive method rather than hissing/scratching/bitting.
She's let me touch her paws a bit too. Sometime, when shes ready, I will need to file/clip them so I'm using that trust to work up to that point.


Your right. First time she found the sofa she didn't really want out... Today she does.
I don't push her out though. Sometimes I pet her if she's close, or a treat. Usually she takes less and less everytime. She might be out by tonight or tomorrow... BUT I won't force it until.

Whopps. Forgot, here's the little girl.
Her second night here, looking out the window... At night lol
http://tinyurl.com/ygv2q9u


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

mgjscdhl said:


> Whoops. Forgot, here's the little girl.
> Her second night here, looking out the window... At night lol
> http://tinyurl.com/ygv2q9u


Sorry, the pic didn't work. It took me to the page but asks for me to sign in. Yuppers, she'll let you know what she is ready for and when she is ready for more. 
h


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry. I tried to make a public flickr album for "Toshy" but maybee messed it up
Here's a link from my site. I can't seem to upload anything atm

http://freeballer.dyndns.org/Pictures/Toshy.jpg


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh my! She is a beautiful kitty! :luv 
heidi =^..^=

I can tell you a little bit about her genetics.

She would be called a Torbie with White. Torbie is a combination of Tortoiseshell and Tabby. The 'white' refers to the expression of her White Spotting markings, of which she displays a moderate-maximum amount.
Genetically, she is a Black AND Red tabby cat. Commonly referred to as 'calico' because she carries black, red and white. Female cats are XX, while males are XY. The black/red colors are carried on the X-genes so this allows female cats to carry BOTH black and red at the same time, giving us tortoiseshell and calico kitties.
She also carries at least one Agouti gene, which is responsible for making her tabby pattern visible. All cats carry one or more of the tabby patterns (_Classic, Abyssinian, Mackerel_) but I can't tell which she has. If she did not have agouti, she would be black and red with no visible tabby stripes. She carries at least one dominant Dense gene and is homozygous for the recessive pair of Longhair genes which gives her the long haircoat.
OoA_D_ll
She could be either homozygous for agouti and dense (AA and DD) or she could be heterozygous (Aa and Dd).

_...hoping the photo will show, but I don't know if freeballer allows sharing. I like to use PhotoBucket because it is easy and free. The photo gallery here has been non-operational for more than a year since the dedicated server space has been filled to capacity._








 Whoops! Caught some mis-information!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Man here I was all ready to see cute little Toshy. 

Im on flickr also. go in and click on the picture you want to post of Toshy. Then go click on all sizes and click on the medium. Below the medium picture that came up is the URL you can copy and paste into Catforum dialogue box. Highlight it and then click on the URL in the icon list above the dialogue box. 

Now lets see a picture of your new addition!

Just a thought but are you adverse to getting a companion kitten? Adopting any animal is a serious decission because it is a many year commitment. Kittens do better with someone to be buddies with. they feel safer that way.


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

its probably not in the cards right now, a companion... But she gets lots of attention and virtually 
someone home all the time. I tend to think she'd be aggitated by one right now, 
but could be something to consider later.

Let me figure howto open a whole album/group and I'll post it.
Heidi did a good job getting her to show in good resolution.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

mgjscdhl said:


> Let me figure how to open a whole album/group and I'll post it.
> Heidi did a good job getting her to show in good resolution.


All I did was add image tags around your link information.







For this forum, I think the photo exceeds the size requirements but I cannot change those settings. Your Freeballer account may allow you to do so. My PhotoBucket account seems to automatically size them for me.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I just saw this thread - how's Toshy doing? She's very cute and fluffy


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

I rarely resize outside of my computer and gimp, The link itself is for the only fullsize pic of "Toshy" I have online.

She's doing fine thanks. Fairly normal, curious, full of energy kitten. She's behaving pretty well so far -
except for claws. I know it takes time, especially if she clawed other things at her old place, but she hasn't 
liked anything for posts.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

did you try the sissle cat post? 

Or rub cat nip on the cat post you want them to use.

also take them over to cat post when you find them scratching
where they arent suppose to. Then gently rub the front paw on the post to show 
her. 

double sided tape patches work wonders to discourage cats from 
getting into a habit of using certain items to scratch on


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

I did have to use some double sides tape on some surfaces and it has stopped her.. But she hasn't liked sisal post, emery cat and a board I had put up. I even taped the emery cat upto one of the surfaces she scratched before on a 45 degree angle but hasn't gotten the hint. Catnip seems to work on her but when its on the boards she sniffs it and then basically leaves it alone. Whenever I try incouraging her to scratch she doesn't pull out her claws. This is really the last hurdle for her here, otherwise she's doing ok and getting used to my family now.

I'm not thinking of declawing but little fustrating. Some of the rooms are shut because there's not enough tape to cover all surfaces she can tear up. Going to start searching forum here, google and things for ways to encourage stratching her posts. Will post later if I still have problems


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

How about trimming her nails? Is that an option?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Please please do not under any circumstances break down and have her declawed.
Here is current information on it, written by a vet.

http://littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=002

http://littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=declawinganothervetsperspective

Not that you are considering it but everyone who is a cat owner needs to be
educated on this issue.


----------



## mgjscdhl (Mar 8, 2010)

Actually i don't think I'll ever break down and do that. Its definitely last thing on my mind.
My mother asked when I changed my mind the other day when the subject came up. I told
her I would never have done our last cat if I was old enough at the time.

I remember how finicky my last cat was to food. I guess Toshy is the same to 
scratching. I should find something. I want a sisal rope post because its (unlikely) 
to be like any surface in house. Hopefully train her to only use that kind.

I have actually trimmed her claws. It was on my mind when I got her because my 
cousins just declawed theirs. When I got Toshy though I thought trimming might 
help so I started "playing" with her paws in order to get her used to it. So when I first 
trimmed she almost didn't skirm or take notice at all. Last time was trying though but 
she got a treat out of it.

She still has tendancies to scratch but with the sharpest part gone I don't think much 
damage can happen if kept trimmed. Hopefully!


----------

